# If anyone has been on antidepressants, tell me more?



## FORk (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been 6 years on depression, and even if never wanted to accept my state of mind, finally decided to go to a psychiatrist. Since I ve been through depression in for 6 years, I am sure they'll reccommend me antidepressant. I want to ask any of you who took antidepressants, what itfeel like to take antidepressant, do they help you, do they improve your memory, do they make you feel happier, do they make you love life etc.?
Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

I've been on plenty of antidepressants. You pretty much just have to try them out one by one until you find one that works for you. You can tell that it's working when you wake up feeling happy. You're optimistic and in a good mood all the time. Even when things go wrong, you won't feel as bad about it as you normally would. It can take anywhere from a week to a month to start seeing results. One thing that no doctor will tell you is that the withdrawal from some ADs can be brutal. When I decided to stop taking Effexor xr, I had brain zaps, nausea 24/7, vomiting, headaches, and fatigue daily for two weeks straight. I think it's important to know the good and bad so that you can make a more informed decision so that's why I bring it up. When first taking an AD, you might also experience some temporary side effects like nausea, loss of appetite, insomnia or fatigue, headache, etc. They usually only last about a week though. I'm probably forgetting something but if you have any specific questions just ask.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I recently started mirtazepine (First time on ADs) and they have some what helped. Before starting them i found my self constantly wanting to break down, found it hard going to sleep and getting out of bed. Now i dont feel like that.

They haven't made me happy tho. . . but saying that i have started to listen and dance to music again since taking them, hmm.


----------



## sunflowerskins (May 29, 2012)

I was quite reluctant to try antidepressants for the first time, worried about stigma, but I've been on Luvox for over 10 years and it's made all the difference. Think of pills as part of your mental health toolbox instead of something to rely on solely that either will or won't "cure" you.
KramersHalfSister is right, it's really about trying different ones until you find the right drug. I'm not sure it's just about waking up feeling happy--for me it was more that I was finally able to get a good night's rest, enjoy the taste of food again, able to feel sadness for a day or a few hours rather than for a week at a time. Little changes that teach you how to manage your body chemistry and lifestyle.
Some things to look for when trying to find the right antidepressant:
How do you sleep?
Appetite?
Irritability?
Expect a numb period for the first day or so when trying any new drug--your body has to get used to it first and usually that entails zoning out for a bit. But just take care of yourself and be patient; you'll find what works.
All the best, FORk.

xox
B


----------



## FORk (Mar 12, 2012)

I highly appreciate it!


----------

